# Ruger Introduces The Mark IV 22 Pistol



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

This may be the best improvement they've ever made on their most popular 22 semi auto pistol line.

The biggest complaint was always that they were too hard to disassemble/reassemble:

http://backwoodshome.com/blogs/MassadAyoob/2016/09/22/ruger-mark-iv-22/



> Ruger fans, rejoice! The new Mark IV comes with *a hinged âupper and lowerâ which breaks open and can then be separated*, rather like an AR15. Hopefully, the new push-button takedown system will âtake the worry out of takedown.â I didnât bench the gun, but it seems to show the same rock-solid accuracy and reliability weâve come to expect from this handgun line for some 67 years. Available in lightweight aluminum frame, too, as well as all-steel with long heavy target barrels. More info at Ruger.com.


http://www.ruger-firearms.com/products/markIV/overview.html


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I just saw that today and thought about posting it 

Ruger really does seem to be listening to the users 

the only thing I would like to see gone is the magazine disconnect but I guess that is much less of an issue since they figured out how to get positive mag ejection with it in 

my first question was I wonder if they changed the hammer and sear or if the MkII MkIII after market trigger, sear , hammer kits still fit 

I do like the improved shape and placement of the safety yeah it's kind of embarrassing to forget to slide the safety off at a bowling pin shoot when you switch to rimfire 

the MKIII did get a lot easier/faster to disassemble when you replaced the mag disconnect parts with the MKII hammer bushing form Volquartsen 

but this looks better yet

I wonder if they will make it int he 22/45 grip angle ?

people are playing more pistol games besides bullseye , and the pistols are now starting to make more options to the game like timed reloads in a rimfire game.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

...............Too bad they don't make it in 22 mag ! , fordy


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

fordy said:


> ...............Too bad they don't make it in 22 mag ! , fordy



they want to remain being known for their quality guns that work reliably.

not a failure that is ammo sensitive at best.

if you want a 22mag in a pistol get a 22TCM they work reliably and have more energy than a 22mag from a short barrel will.

or just use stingers in real testing the CCI Stingers are almost 22 mag from a 5 1/2 inch barrel there is just a limit to how much powder you can burn in 5 1/2 inches 6 is a slight improvement but you need to get to 10 inches of burn time to have real 22 mag velocity 

http://www.ballisticsbytheinch.com/22mag.html


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Nice addition to an already nice pistol.
I'm a big fan of Ruger stuff, however I wish they would stay out of the low budget rifle market (Ruger American) and just stick with their model 77.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I saw a review 22Plinkster did on YouTube
I think I need one of those.
The MSRP is kinda high, but retail is seldom as high as MSRP.


----------

